# 800€ Gaming PC - taugt der so?



## Bildpunkt (11. April 2015)

*800€ Gaming PC - taugt der so?*

Guten Abend

ich möchte mir einen neuen PC kaufen. 
Allerdings kenne ich mich nicht allzu gut aus und wollte mir weitere Meinung zur erstellten Konfiguration einholen.

ArrayArrayArrayArrayArrayArrayArray
Zu dieser Konfiguration und generell hätte ich noch einige Fragen.

Passen die Komponenten so zusammen?
Was für ein Gehäuse wäre empfehlenswert?
Gibt es bei Cardreadern etwas zu beachten? Ich würde gerne noch einen einbauen.

Ist es fürs gaming sinvoller, wie hier, einen Xeon zu verwenden oder einen i5?
 Mcht es vielleicht auch Sinn sich die SSD zu sparen und stattdessen mehr in eine Grafikkarte zu invesiteren, und wenn ja welche?

Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe!
Mit freundliche Grüßen


----------



## luki0710 (11. April 2015)

Das Bord ist glaube ich ein bisschen mau. Weiß aber nicht genau was zu einem xeon passt. Ein Gigabyte ga-h97-h3d müsste kann ich empfehlen. Kommt aber drauf an ob du noch viele Karten ein baust da (auch große CPU Lüfter) hin und wieder einige Anschlüsse verdecken. 

Ich habe mein PC ohne SSD und finde es auch okey. Es gibt (wenn nur das Betriebssystem drauf soll) auch SSD Chips mit zb.: 32 GB.

Da ich auch neu in diesem Gebiet bin lege ich mich aber nicht fest.


----------



## DocHN83 (12. April 2015)

Also :
Als Board nimm lieber eins mit H97 Chip...zb : 62067 - Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 oder auch ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

In deiner Aufstellung fehlt der Arbeitsspeicher. Hier nimmst du einfach DDR3 Ram mit 1,5 V zb : 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Single

Was die SSD angeht : Für die Spieleleistung macht es in der Tat Sinn auf eine SSD zu verzichten und das Geld in die Grafikkarte zu stecken. Da würd ich dann WENN gleich auf eine R9 290 gehen...
Aber auch die 280 ist ok, ich bin selbst mit meiner 270X zufrieden, kommt aber halt auf deinen Anspruch an was du Zocken willst und mit wievielen Details...
Ne SSD ist schon geil, aber halt mehr oder weniger ein reines Luxusgut, dass dir den Windowsalltag komfortabler macht, beim Spielen aber keinen sonderlichen Vorteil bringt, ausser eventuell schnellere Ladezeiten WENN das Spiel auch auf der SSD installiert ist.

Zum Prozessor : Der Xeon ist schon top. Und nicht schlechter als ein i5, eher in Zukunft besser weil er 8 Threads ansprechen kann, der i5 nur 4. Allerdings KANN es Sinn machen das Geld in eine bessere Graka zu investieren. Wobei ich persönlich dann lieber früher die Graka tausche, als den Prozessor, WENN sie dann mal nicht mehr reicht.

Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache, viel falsch machen kann man da nicht. Am besten du suchst dir eins aus wo schon 2 Lüfter (einer vorne einer hinten) verbaut hat, und nicht grad nur 20 Euro kostet. Für 40-50 Euro findest du schon was ordentliches. Ich kann dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung mein Cooler Master N300 empfehlen, wenns dir vom Design her gefällt. Für den Preis tio top. Beim Cardreader und CPU Kühler bin ich raus, da soll wer anderes was dazu sagen .


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich habe nochmal etwas an der Konfiguration gebastelt. Würde mich wieder über Kritische Betrachtungen und Kommentare freuen 

1 x Toshiba DT01ACA    1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO  120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-75E120B)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11230-00-40G)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120
1 x Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-01 mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011050-WW)
1 x Sweex Internal Multi Cardreader, USB 2.0 (CR005V3)
1 x Cooler Master G450M  450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1)


Hab jetzt gehört das die R9 Grafikkarten viel zu heiß werden und man deswegen eine Geforce nehmen sollte? Was ist eure Meinung dazu?
Villeicht wäre diese Graka eine Alternative/Vebresserung? 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Force-GTX-960-PCI-E-DVI-HDMI-3xDP_997597.html


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Du hast 2 Grakas ein deiner Liste?! Die R9 280x hat gleiche Leistung(minimal +-) beim bessern Preis, zudem (gerade gut wenn du open World spielst) mehr VRam .

Weißt du das du kein optisches Laufwerk eingebaut hast? Kosten ja auch nur 10-20€ und sind ganz sinnvoll. Allerdings hast du dann keine Einbauschächte mehr frei. Musst du dir überlegen.


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

Hat nicht die Zotac Geforce mehr VRam? Oder gucke ich nach dem falschen Wert? War mir nicht sicher ob die deswegen besser ist. Bei der Zotac stehen ja 4096MB und bei der R9 3096...oder hat das nichts mit der Leistung zu tuen?      Auch hier wieder die bitte um aufklärung

Ein optisches Laufwerk recycle ich aus meinem vorhandenen PC


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Hups hier ist mir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen. Es gibt sie so wohl mit 2 als auch mit 4gb. 
Das sind die VRam Werte (4096mb sind das gleiche wie 4gb). Im diesem Speicher werden zB.: Texturen gespeichert. 3gb reichen aber auch. Ich finde dass sich der Aufpreis auf die GTX nicht lohnt. 

Willst du den The Witcher 3 spielen? Dann lohnt sich die GTX 960 da bei Mindfactory das Spiel dabei ist.


----------



## DocHN83 (12. April 2015)

Also wie luki0710 schon sagt - wenn du The Witcher 3 spielen willst wäre eine GTX 960 ein Argument, da du dann ja quasi 50 Euro Ersparnis hast wenn du es eh kaufen würdest. Ansonsten sind die Radeon halt preis leistungstechnisch n Stück besser. Dass die heisser werden und auch mehr Strom ziehen als das jeweile Geforce Pendant ist richtig, wäre für mich jetzt aber kein Argument dagegen, da heutzutage die Kühlung sehr gut ist und es daher auch nicht schadet wenn das Ding mal heisser wird und der höhere Stromverbrauch sich wohl nur bemerkbar macht wenn du wirklich jeden Tag 3-4 Stunden zockst.


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

The Witcher ist mir nicht wichtig. Ich möchte nur ein möglichst ausgereifte System um halt das Maximum aus dem Budget rauszuholen... aber es fällt mir schwer


----------



## DocHN83 (12. April 2015)

Ok, dann nehmen wir mal die Grundkomponenten und schauen was preislich übrig bleibt. Basierend auf dem Xeon jetzt mal :

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220019822cbd90fb01aa10eb8970fc2fdd3e1be079a33
So. Jetzt noch ca 40 Euro für ein Gehäuse dazu, + CPU Kühler für 25 wenn dir der Boxed Kühler zu laut ist dann sind wir bei rund 580 €.
Bleiben 220 für die Grafikkarte übrig. Wenn du The Witcher 3 nicht brauchst würd ich dann zu Radeon greifen.

Zb diese 280x hier 3072MB Club 3D Radeon R9 280X royalQueen Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Würde genau in den Preisrahmen passen.
Schneller wirds dann erst wieder mit ner 290, die halt aber nicht ins Budget passt.
Oder halt doch ne Geforce dann, zb 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 960 Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16.
Die hat dann halt 1 GB weniger VRam als die Radeon.

Die Alternative wäre halt wie gesagt ein i5, 4590/4570 liegt bei rund 200 Euro. Da würdest du halt 60 Euro sparen, die du dann in die Grafikkarte investieren kannst, das würde dann eine R9 290 reichen. Ich persönlich würde bei einem Budget von 800 Euro aber lieber in den vermutlich zukunftssichereren Xeon investieren, aber das ist auch eine Glaubensfrage.
Wart mal was Herbboy schreibt . Ach ja - dein Spieleverhalten wäre halt auch noch interessant. Was spielst du bzw was willst du spielen, welche Genres, Titel ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2015)

Also, eine AMD R9 280X wäre etwas stärker als eine GTX 960. Aber halt aufpassen: die Sapphire R9-280 Dual-X ist keine 280x, sondern eine 280. Die wiederum ist je nach Spiel ähnlich wie die GTX 960 oder auch was langsamer. WENN du eine GTX 960 mit 4GB nimmst, ist halt eine AMD R9 290 auch nicht mehr so viel teurer, aber ca. 30% schneller. Da muss man aber wissen, dass die bei Last viel Strom braucht. Falls du jeden Tag im Schnitt 2Std spielst, wären das pro Jahr ca 20€ an Strom-Mehrkosten.

Es ist aber echt schwer, du hast an sich mehrere Möglichkeiten. Die Basis ist gut: der Xeon, passendes Board, 8GB RAM. Aber dann sehe ich 2 Möglichkeiten wegen Graka und SSD:

- eine GTX 960 oder R9 280X plus eine SSD mit 128GB
- eine R9 290 und dann halt erst mal keine SSD

Das letztere wäre optimal für die Gamingleistung, aber eine SSD ist halt schon eine tolle Sache, wenn man sie mal hat. Du müsstest halt beim ersten Szenario dann früher die Graka aufrüsten als beim zweiten.


----------



## DocHN83 (12. April 2015)

Wie kommst du auf dem Budget auf eine Konfiguration mit Xeon UND R9 290 ? Hab ich n Denkfehler ? Nach meiner Rechnung überschreitet dass das Budget um fast 80 €


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

Ja die Glaubensfrage mit dem Xeon ist echt eine schwere Entscheidung. 
Aber da ich fürs Studium ab und zu mit CAD Programmen arbeite, wäre ein Xeon in der Hinsicht sinvoller wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Allerdings ist das so selten das es nicht wirklich relevant ist.

Erneut danke für die guten Antworten!

Wenn es jetzt z.B bei der guten Zusammentstellung von DocHN83 SInn macht das Budget zu erweitern wäre das auch noch möglich. Es fällt mir nur schwer zu beurteilen ob es Sinn macht oder nicht da ich nicht weiß wie groß der Leistungsunterschied ist wenn ich in Richtung 900 gehe.

Ich spiele eigentlich alles quer durch die Bank, gerne auch Shooter. Auf GTA V freue ich mich auch... da ich mir jetzt doch endlich einen neuen PC anschaff kann ich es ja wahrscheinlich acuh spielen. Spiele wie Battlefield oder Planet Side 2 werden auch drauf kommen... eigentlich alles was gerade interessant erscheint.

Herbboy scheint ja hoch angesehen hier im Forum

Dann warte ich gespannt auf weitere Antworten...

EDIT: 

Das ging ja schnell mit den Antworten 

Also sehe ich das richtig wenn ich eine R9 290 nehme und noch etwas für eine SSD drauflege habe ich das beste Preis Leistungverhältnis? Im erweiterten Budget bis etwas unter 900


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf dem Budget auf eine Konfiguration mit Xeon UND R9 290 ? Hab ich n Denkfehler ? Nach meiner Rechnung überschreitet dass das Budget um fast 80 €


 Ich hab das nicht zusammengerechnte, aber er hat doch selber eine Zusammenstellung mit dem Xeon und einer SSD plus ner R9 280 für 220€ gepostet. Wenn man die SSD weglässt, die fast 70€ kostet, würde es für ne R9 290 reichen.

Wobei es dann VIELLEICHT mit dem Netzteil was knapp wird. Und wegen der Hitze: die R9 290 wird sehr heiß, aber nur im Kern, und das "darf" die auch. Aber weil manche Leute meinen, dass kühler IMMER besser ist, findet man manchmal den Hinweis, dass die "zu heiß" werden würde...  es gibt aber keinen sachlichen Grund, warum es dem PC schaden sollte, wenn da ein Teil drin ist, das 90 Grad erreicht UND es darf. Da wäre es kritischer, wenn ein Bauteil 70 Grad erreicht und bei 72 kaputtgehen kann


----------



## DocHN83 (12. April 2015)

Ja, nur hat er bei seiner Konfiguration das Ram vergessen . Insofern reicht das nicht ganz...
Aber wenn du wie du sagst auch auf 900 gehen kannst, würd ich persönlich auf Xeon+R9 290 gehen, Bildpunkt.
Die SSD kannst du ja dann mal bei Bedarf ohne Probleme nachrüsten. Der Leistungszuwachs dürfte sich gerade bei Spielen wie GTA V und Shootern allgemein schon lohnen.
Ohne SSD, mit Xeon und R9 290 kommst du bei meiner Konfiguration oben auf ca 880-900 je nachdem wo du bestellst.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22077665b89366ecd76df2393ee7c0ce9889dbc63b9e7 + Gehäuse und eventuell CPU Kühler/Cardreader


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2015)

Ach so, okay - wenn das mit dem RAM nicht reicht, dann würde ich halt, sofern man beim Budget bleiben will, eine R9 280X, aber wirklich eine 280X (!) und nicht die og. Sapphire nehmen ODER eine GTX 960, aber dann eine der günstigeren und keine für 240€ oder mehr.


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

Den RAM hatte ich nur vergessen am Anfang aufzulisten.

Ich denke ich werde das Budget nun erweitern damit ich die R9 290 einbauen kann. 
Habe gerade mal geguckt was es da so gibt, kenn mich aber mit den Herstellern nicht aus.

Welcher Anbieter ist empfehlenswert?

Habe bei Mindfactory jetzt die beiden gefunden:
4096MB VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Danke erneut euch beiden!


----------



## DocHN83 (12. April 2015)

Kannst du beide nehmen. Die MSI soll ne recht gute und leise Kühlung besitzen, wie das bei den anderen Herstellern aussieht kann ich nicht sagen ob sich das was nimmt. Ich geh bei sowas halt immer nach den Bewertungen, und da schneiden ja beide gut ab.
Mindfactory passt schon, bin zufrieden mit denen und gehören auch zu den günstigeren Anbietern.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du selbst zusammenbaust ? Wenn du es zusammenbauen lassen willst kannst du dich ja anhand davon entscheiden, wer es n bissl billiger macht. Mindfactory, Hardwareversand etc.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2015)

Die MSi wäre ne gute Wahl. Ich selber hab die hier 61577 - 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0  die ist auch gut - ich hab aber den OC-Takt dann etwas zurückgestellt, weil die ansonsten bei Last immer mal so aufdrehte, dass es mich störte. Mit etwas weniger Trakt läuft die dann aber bei sehr leisen ca 30-40% Lüfterspeed. Auch eine sehr gute Karte: 63734 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Ich hätte damals eher die Sapphire genommen, weil die meist als leiser im Vergleich zu Asus bezeichnet wurde, aber als die Asus dann für 265€ zu haben war UND Asus eine 30€ Cashback-Aktion vor Weihnachten startete, hab ich dann die Asus genommen


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

Dann nehme ich die Sapphire. DIe ist anscheinend erst seit dem 2.2.2015 im angebot... dann hab ich wenigsten das Gefühl, auf dem stagnierendem Markt, was neues zu haben 

Ich werde im laufe des Tages einen finalen Warenkorb mit Gehäuse etc zusammenstellen und würde mich freuen wenn Ihr den später am Tag absegnen/berichtigen würdet.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2015)

also, ich bin jetzt weg im Stadion    aber es scheint ja alles zu passen - nur beim Netzeil vlt lieber 500-550W nehmen, aber die "Klasse" halten, also nicht zum gleichen Preis 550W nehmen, sondern halt die ca plus 10€ in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

So ich bin jetzt bei folgender Konfiguration angelangt 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/c6f674220ef74d831b58d1faa3a1b6297dfbc4ea29253b382f1

Ich überlege jetz nurnoch das Netzteil mit einem CoolerMaster G550M auszutauschen da der bei gleichem Preis 50W mehr hat und Modular fähig ist

Wäre der Warenkorb so kaufbar?

Mfg


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Könntest du das bitte noch mal als link schicken ? Entwerder bin ich zu blöd oder es eght nicht wenn man einfach nur die Url koppirt.
In den meistes Fällen ist es so das weniger Watt bei höhrem Preis auch besser sind.


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

Tatsache bei mir ging es auf einmal auch nichmehr

Hoffentlich jetzt 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c534824d7cee4d4a5b9eefae4a31b9fff01defda31


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Geht und das Mainbord bloß nicht kaufen das ist die kompakt Version und hat zb.: nur 2 RAM Steckplätze. Kaufe das Mainbord ohne das M sprich ga-h97-hd3.


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Sonst ist alles super


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

Dann wäre er so richtig? 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ac679548257375baa9f683373b1f8fe7f60d5b84f7

Oder ist es besser den Arbeitsspeicher als 2x4gb dual kit zu kaufen?


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Ja kannst so kaufen und ja als dual ist das besser.


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Als aber Herbboy nochmal drauf schauen


----------



## Bildpunkt (12. April 2015)

Okay das werde ich dann noch abwarten 
Vielen Dank  

Aktueller Korb nochmal 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d4864f13dd2e2e2b8514380c2d9658b9719a9c8797


----------



## DocHN83 (12. April 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Passt alles


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Passt alles


(y) ?


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Hat sich geklärt.


----------

